# Canon A720



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A thread in the general forum sparked this. The things I have to do for you guys. I have a Future Shop here in Richmond Hill so went out and picked up a Canon A720. I can take it back, 14 days full refund, I love thee guys. But jeez the regular cost was $219 Canadian she dropped it back to $169

Anyway here are some untouched pics. Downsized for photobucket. Its a cloudy day yet turned out a few not bad pics.

I will upload a zip file, 100meg, if you wish to see the full size pics and will post that link when uploaded somewhere, you should see these full size


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Now this one is downsized as the above.......










It was not taken for the watch its self but for the crown, here is a crop full size from the pic above










Antishake off in the woods










Antishake on in the woods


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And a full size crop from the weed above, but I have close ups too


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Superb photos James. :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks was not trying really had the thing in my pocket while on the bike

And here is a zip with 26 pics. 100meg. Hit the free user button, wait for the time out and download link, click download go have beer. 26 random pics, some showing the use of antishake off and on, otherwise on, cloudy day

http://rapidshare.com/files/132907094/CANON.zip.html


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

As far as point & shoots I would have to say its on par with the A640 I have. Flash recycling takes longer, 2 less batteries. The A640 being 10MP does have a small bit higher resolution in tests, vs. 8MP of the A720.

I have compared the A720 to Canons G9 their highest cost point & shoot. Same focal length lens, G9 about $300 more. All the similar pics I viewed on 3 sites, the A720 seemed to outshine the G9, but again about even with the A640.

Here is typical of what was consistent in every picture, you can actually see the difference. I believe since they are same focal length, the G9 is 12MP and that simply pushed the sensor too far. I think the A720 in the 2 battery users of the Canon is a great piece.

A720










G9










And here is that dandelion fluff again, bit bigger


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, might as well finish it. Below are the camera settings used. Some settings I have used in various A series actually. Yours may or may not have the exact settings in same places. I have found these to provide the best results over the history of now 4 A series cameras. The hack for advanced menu will also work up to the A640 have not tested it on others, it allows RAW.

*Mode Dial: P (top of camera, not set to P you cannot access all the settings)*

*Menu in Shooting Mode*

(Menu Button)

*First Menu*

AF Frame: Center (the focus point)

AF Frame Size: Small (the focus point size)

Digital Zoom: Standard

Flash Sync: 1st Curtain

Slow Sync: Off

Red Eye: On (maybe in the back flash button)

Safety FE: On

MF-Point Zoom: On

Safety MF: On

AF-Assist Beam: On

Review: 2 or 3 Seconds (the minimum)

Display Overlay: Gridlines

IS Mode: Shoot Only

Converter: None

Date Stamp: Off

Set Button: ISO (back buttons shortcut)

*Second Menu*

Mute: On

Startup Image: Off

Power Saving: On, 30 Seconds

File Numbering: Continuous

Create Folder: Off

Auto Rotate: Off

Lens Retract: 1 Minute

Video System: NYSC

Print Method: Auto

*Menu in Viewing Mode*

Too many to list and have never used them!

*Set Button Menu*

(Button in Center of Ring on Back)

ISO: 80

White Balance: Auto

Drive Mode: Up to you

Color: Vivid (maybe no vivid personal preference)

Flash: 0

Metering: Center Weighted

Resolution: Superfine

Size: L

*Back Buttons*

Flash: Off

Exposure Compensation: 0

(rest are personal preference)


----------

